# Mark Cuban Funds Flopping Study



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> While NBA commissioner David Stern says the league needs to expand its anti-flopping rules, Dallas Mavericks owner Mark Cuban is funding a study on the practice.
> 
> One of Cuban's companies has provided $100,000 to Southern Methodist University for an 18-month investigation of the forces involved in basketball collisions. The goal is to figure out whether video or other motion-capture techniques can distinguish between legitimate collisions and instances of flopping.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story/_/id/9352705/dallas-mavericks-owner-mark-cuban-funds-flopping-study

I'm actually inclined to think it's possible to do this via video


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Only Cuban.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Determining flopping, and the associated penalties, based on computer analysis of a play, would cause a massive outcry from the NBPA


----------

